# Anyone have info on Michael Sykes?



## LovelyAcorns (Feb 18, 2010)

There seems to be a complete lack of information on him, and his support site was deleted. Seems bizarre, you'd think it would be easy to find information on the anarchist minor (at the time) who committed several high scale eco-arsons and siphoned gas from cop cars. Did he fuck up somehow and loose the radical community's support or something?


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 18, 2010)

May be trying to fly straight, or perhaps took work as an informant? Either's possible, yeah?


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Feb 19, 2010)

veggieguy12 said:


> May be trying to fly straight, or perhaps took work as an informant? Either's possible, yeah?



Maybe, but its pretty easy to find information on snitches, and from what I can gather he was working alone. Hmm


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Feb 19, 2010)

Widerstand said:


> Really? What, did you google FBI snitches or something?



Um? Generally anarchists spread the word when someone snitches. So, if Michael had snitched, most of the google results would of come up claiming he was a snitch. Unless you are talking about it being unknown that he's now an informant (which should be kind of obvious, given the fact he still should have about 3-9 years in prison left), but that wouldn't explain the lack of information about him on anarchist websites, would it?


----------



## spoorprint (Feb 20, 2010)

When I have doubts about someone but not good reason, I try to give them the benefit
of the doubt socially but to watch what I say around them.
On the one hand, I've seen people accused of being an informant because they people didn't like their politics or out of sexual jealousy.
On the other hand a former friend told me he was an informant after years .

As for Sykes though I found stuff at www.ecoprisoners.org and Breakallchains.blogspot.com
He's still in, just doesn't use his wordpress blog.


----------



## 40ozprophet (Feb 24, 2010)

Send dude a letter, see what he says. Denver ABC and EcoPrisoners has his address. 
Definitely odd that the wordpress blogs were deleted. even the one for his support.


----------



## Magpie (May 9, 2010)

his profile on Denver ABC:
Michael Sykes 

his address, according to said website:
Michael Sykes 696693, Michigan Reformatory, 1342 West Main, Ionia, MI 48846

to people who randomly assume every anarchist in jail is a snitch: you're a bunch of idiots.

By and large, we know what anarchists have snitched: when they make plea deals, they are public. Further, Sykes was acting alone. Who the hell would he snitch on? Motherfucker is spending 10 years in prison for doing something that most of us don't have the guts to do, and we run around accusing him of shit?


----------



## little_owl (May 13, 2010)

I'm tired of how people are so quick to assume people are snitches or informants. Some it just seems because they think it would be really cool if people were so concerned with what they are doing.

And I'm socially awkward and feel like people just assume that of me when I try to get involved with things. I read a really good zine on working with people collectively and wish a lot more anarchists would read it and be more aware of how they are using authoritarian tactics to exclude people just because they personally don't like them or whatever.


----------



## femmeriotgrrrl (May 13, 2010)

What is the name of the zine?


----------



## little_owl (May 22, 2010)

The zine is called Collective Process: Overcoming Power and was put out by the Common Wheel Collective. I feel like anyone who wants to work with others should definitely read it because it's so good with problems that come up while working in groups and how people should not try to push others out just because of their own ignorance's or whatever. I couldn't find much info. about the Common Wheel Collective online, they have a page somewhere but there is not much information. 

I could send you a copy of the zine if you'd like.


----------



## wartomods (May 22, 2010)

snitch is the lowest common denominator, and anarchist snitch is even lower, besides there isnt even big money in this "industry"


----------



## wartomods (May 22, 2010)

lol, i am just lolling,anarchist snitcher,


----------

